# Gun Dipping???



## Nate23 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know anything about dipping a gun?  I have never heard anyone doing this, but recently won a gun in a raffle that I might like to have dipped.  I would be interested in any info concerning patterns, durability, cost, local "dippers", etc.  Also, if anyone has had a gun dipped and has a review that would be great too.  Thanks.

Nate


----------



## Nitro (Mar 4, 2007)

Duracoat in Columbus, GA

(706)321-1222

They have done four of my guns and several for friends. They use all the popular camo patterns. The film is thick and holds up well to normal hunting use. 

I give them my highest recommendations.

Call them for pricing. The turnaround time for me has been less than 10 business days.


----------



## aa07512 (Mar 4, 2007)

*dipping*

I live in col and have had several friends that have had their guns done by dura coat. For  a rifle its not but about 200.   For just the stock its about 100.  I have  a t/c  stock I am gonna have done and they told me 60.00 cash.


----------



## tgriffin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had 6 guns dipped by Duracoat here in Columbus. They do good work and it holds up great. I had an 870 with scope done for $185.oo last year. Highly recommend them.


----------



## hoghunter (Mar 20, 2007)

www.duracoatinc.com


----------



## jasonw (Mar 20, 2007)

There is another company down in Ashburn www.newlifecamo.com they did my turkey shooter. they did a good job. took about 2 weeks for me to get the gun back. prices are comparable to duracoat.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of one I had dipped by Duracoat. They do nice work.







Regards,
Charles


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 6, 2007)

Highest praises for Duracoat in Col. They do high quality work.


----------



## weathermantrey (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a browning .270 semiauto that i'd like to have dipped.  It has some rust on the barrel and the stock has a good many scratches on it.  Will getting my gun dipped help or hurt the resale value considering it's condition? 

Thanks


----------



## aa07512 (Apr 6, 2007)

*dipping*

HELP!!!!
  I have seen several that were in the same shape as yours and once they are dipped they look like brand new... Well worth the money.


----------



## bigun31768 (Apr 6, 2007)

can the scope be dipped also???


----------



## aa07512 (Apr 7, 2007)

*dipping*

The guys at duracoat here in col can dip anything that will fit in their tank.... everything from golf cart bodies to scopes, sunglasses, anything.....


----------



## BURRUSS (Apr 15, 2007)

*CAMO DIP*

I was wondering how much weight it might add to the gun?


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 15, 2007)

BURRUSS said:


> I was wondering how much weight it might add to the gun?



You wont feel a weight difference. Its a thin film , but very durable. The Model 7 I had was the same weight as one not coated.


----------

